# Mentioning that you like something...............



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

and getting it served everytime you go round there :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

:lol:

Mother-in-law?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ronin said:


> and getting it served everytime you go round there :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


your mentionining the wrong thing if its a problem :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> :lol:
> 
> Mother-in-law?


girlfriends Mum - so same sort of thing


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

From experience girlfriend's mom is nowhere near as much of pain as she will be after you have married her daughter.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

ronin said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > :lol:
> ...


was it spotted dick


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

kingcutter said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


chicken curry :evil:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

awwwwwwww bless!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

That will teach you to be so polite when you don't really mean it :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I must be doing something wrong - I keep mentioning that I like a certain big sandstone house on the fringe of Kings Park in Stirling.........as yet no one has served the deeds up for me.

(Note to self - get a better future mother-in-law)


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

When I was a kid I dreaded my Nan finding out I liked something. She found out that I liked Galaxy Ripples (They had a different name then, I think - Came in a blue waxy wrapper) and she proceeded to bring me armfuls every week. Literally.

They used to come from ridley road market in London so they had arabic writing on and were all out of date (she meant well.......). Problem was that she was very sensitive so you couldn't ask her not to bring any more or she'd sulk for a couple of months and get all offended. My youth was spent stockpilling unpalatable and out of date confectionary.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Thanks God I'm not the only one. I once told my girlfriend's mum when asked that I like lime marmalade. For ever more there was a pot there, especially for me. She also has this strange idea that I'm allergic to nuts.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Classic thread! :lol: :lol: :lol:

I still get my coffee served black with no sugar when I go home to my Dad's.

Like I used to drink it as a student with no fridge for milk.......

Still. It was only about 20 years ago :roll:

And my Nan still calls me by my brother's name :roll: :roll:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> And my Nan still calls me by my brother's name :roll: :roll:


My dad calls me by my brother's name. I think he named us the wrong way round.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

what i should have mentioned is that if i say ive already eaten - outcomes the tupperware :twisted:


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

phil said:


> Don't I Recognise You? said:
> 
> 
> > And my Nan still calls me by my brother's name :roll: :roll:
> ...


My dad starts off calling me my sister's name, then my brother's name before ending with my name. Apparently this is quite normal.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

raven said:


> My dad starts off calling me my sister's name, then my brother's name before ending with my name. Apparently this is quite normal.


have you considered NOT wearing the skirt next time you go round? :lol: :lol:

(sorry - couldn't resist )


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

phil said:


> Don't I Recognise You? said:
> 
> 
> > And my Nan still calls me by my brother's name :roll: :roll:
> ...


Get called by one Grandma, after my Uncle and the other calls me by my Dads :? Strange thing is she calls my Dad by my name :? (Before you ask the Grandma that calls me by my Dad's name is his Mum).

Also Bloody Liquorish Allsorts, I think I mentioned I liked them once. Now ever Christmas I get a massive bag of them :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Moorcroft!

Told my inlaws I loved the few pieces they have on display to 'kinda' keep the dutyful daughter in law reputation up of being nice!

Now I have been offered a few pieces  :?  . Some bits are nice, but the bits they have offered me that they no longer want are *ahem* .... well you know :roll: :?  :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

tat? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

My Gran presented me with a can of lager last time.

Which was nice - except

a) I don't see her very often, 
b) she likes to buy 'bargins' from supermarkets....

can was 6 months out of date *GULP*

what can you do? :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> tat? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> My Gran presented me with a can of lager last time.
> 
> ...


Shut up, don't say anything drink it and be polite, little grandson  :wink:


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> tat? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> My Gran presented me with a can of lager last time.
> 
> ...


Oooh. Old beer? That'll give you rotten guts mate. I told my parents a few years ago that I needed a white shirt (don't usually where that colour, to be honest but I fancied a change). Since then every christmas I get a white shirt from them. Each one is horrible but no doubt cost them a lot of money as they wanted to get something decent. They have never seen me wear it once, neither in pictures of me on the odd occasions where I wear a suit, or in the flesh. Problem is that to tell people this stuff usually causes offence.

What a nightmare.


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

A slight variation on a theme - unsolicited gifts. I never mentioned that I liked marmalade, but ex-g/f's mum gave me a jar of her home-made stuff one day and the witch _made me have some while she stood over me_. I had no choice as she stood beaming next to me, while g/f looked on nodding approvingly. I had to say how much I liked it (despite it being largely unedible). Cue a jar of the fucking crap every month for about three years (with regular marmalade audits by g/f, who I couldn't bear to tell I hated the stuff)

My new mission in life is to marry a Stella Artois heir and mention to the inlaws how much I enjoy their product. Then sit back and watch the cases of "wifebeater" roll in :wink:


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Steve_Mc said:


> A slight variation on a theme - unsolicited gifts. I never mentioned that I liked marmalade, but ex-g/f's mum gave me a jar of her home-made stuff one day and the witch _made me have some while she stood over me_. I had no choice as she stood beaming next to me, while g/f looked on nodding approvingly. I had to say how much I liked it (despite it being largely unedible). Cue a jar of the fucking crap every month for about three years (with regular marmalade audits by g/f, who I couldn't bear to tell I hated the stuff)
> 
> My new mission in life is to marry a Stella Artois heir and mention to the inlaws how much I enjoy their product. Then sit back and watch the cases of "wifebeater" roll in :wink:


Ugh - Marmalade! That is an evil thing to do. The pair of them ganging up on you like that is bad form.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> Moorcroft!
> 
> Told my inlaws I loved the few pieces they have on display to 'kinda' keep the dutyful daughter in law reputation up of being nice!
> 
> Now I have been offered a few pieces  :?  . Some bits are nice, but the bits they have offered me that they no longer want are *ahem* .... well you know :roll: :?  :wink:


some of that moorcroft tat could be worth a lot of money .
i have a load of cc tat


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I've had enough Coq au Vin enough times now thanks mum.

Dad, I like quality beer and out of date Somerfield own brand 3% just 'aint that.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> I've had enough Coq au Vin enough times now thanks mum.
> 
> Dad, I like quality beer and out of date Somerfield own brand 3% just 'aint that.


When I go home to my folks, they always seem to have out of date beer in the fridge. Because I never look at the sell by date on beer, I only realise much later on (ie after I've finished it) and then understand why it tasted a bit funny.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Just maybe someone has thought about something they consider think you like and has made the effort to please you?

What have you done for them? Learn to communicate.

You ungrateful spoilt fuckers. :roll: :wink:

_ps Mum in Law - there are other foodstuffs that my body is happy to ingest apart from pickled walnuts :wink: _


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

I just mentioned that I liked having sex ..... Only mentioned


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> Just maybe someone has thought about something they consider think you like and has made the effort to please you?
> 
> What have you done for them? Learn to communicate.
> 
> ...


That sounded rather like a personal attack to me, MrC


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Just maybe someone has thought about something they consider think you like and has made the effort to please you?
> ...


No, it's at all of them. No individual singled out

"All done in best possible taste.... etc. :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Guy said:


> I just mentioned that I liked having sex ..... Only mentioned


ROFL


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Guy said:


> I just mentioned that I liked having sex ..... Only mentioned


Did you mention this to you Mother-in-law or Father-in-law? :wink:


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

ag said:


> Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I just mentioned that I liked having sex ..... Only mentioned
> ...


 :wink: :lol: :lol: Now, now... That's getting personal and the Moderbaters don't allow personal attacks. :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------

